# weird guys at shows?



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm 21 and I still talk to my horses?? It relaxes them AND me, and you should hear my holler in barrel races and jump off stadium jumping rounds. When my girls hear me holler to them they know it's time to find the next gear and kick it up. I talk to them between classes as well, and it helps them relax. Been doing it since I was a kid, but I figure why fix something thats not broken.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

lol, I am one of those people. Haven't shown yet but I chatter to my girl and the gang at the stable all the time...can't help it! If ever I am riding/working with them alone, or even with other people nearby, I often have a light conversation going...or I hum. Like arii said, it helps keep things relaxed. I've also been doing it since I was young (20 now), never thought to stop. Is it weird? nah. Actually your description of that guy had me chuckling slightly...I can totally understand where he's coming from!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I talk to my horses all the time! At least I know they arn't going to go and tell my secrets to the whole grade!(I've been the subject of lovely gossip chains before!) And I talk to Geof on XC, it keeps him listening to me, and me listening to him. I was walking back to the barn while Pre-Limb was running their XC and I heard a girl talking to her horse. I think it strengthens the bond. He also might be trying to get his nerves out.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I chat to my horse all the time when I get a chance to be around him. I know he doesn't get a word of what i am saying but the tone I use seems to soothe him and it helps me too. It fills that empty air...

I used to talk Brandi up before a run when I did barrels, It got me amped up and in turn amped her up too. I will admit too that I used to get excited during runs and start talking to her, rather loudly never mean like just "come on baby" "Go,Go,Go"... stuff like that.(all in my naivete, before I became a little more educated on proper care of a barrel horse...) 

I have calmed down a lot as I've grown up and stopped the yelling and learned to keep her calm before a run rather than getting her hot, but I still coo to them...


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I talk to my horses, especially at shows. I think they find the voice soothing and it kinda calms me down as well. Yerr, people might think I'm crazy but if it helps my horse and I do our very best, then I couldn't care!

However, I don't blurt out "C'mon RickStar, we gotta beat number 56" because thats just rude and would make me look a bit arrogant.

No, I just say words of encouragment. I guess its sort of a pep talk for me and the horse.


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

I talk to any horse that I see.  Zane a lot but sometimes it ends up that I am just talking to myself! When I ride him I talk to him _and_ sing. Though most of the time when I talk to him it's things like "Zane! No!" or "Come on, it's a tree! Get over it and move!". I think it relaxes me and him and keeps his focus on me when I talk or sing  . Well, you know, not when I'm yelling at him to stop . I would never shout out that we were going to beat such and such at a show or anywhere. That's just kind of rude. Not to mention how the heck would the horse even know who you were talking about???


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I talk to my horses all the time lol If they understand what I say then they are the only ones in the world that truly knows me lol I think talking to your horses is ok


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gossip is never fun, but I talk to my horse all the time. My horse doesn't need a pep talk, but if I give him one, it usually benefits me!  I talk to all my animals and to myself too.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I talk to my horse...


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't talk to my horses..Or any other animals.
Of course ill say "good girl/boy" but I have never had a _conversation _with them.LOL


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

haha I give Thumper pep talks at shows all the time . I'll actually say, "Good job buddy, but next time we need to work on _______" or "Okay, bud, we're going to do really well this time! We can do it". I usually get a couple weird looks .


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I always run through showmanship patterns with my horse. I dont think they understand aa bit of it, but they are good study partners. In the show ring I also talk to them because I get really nervous, and it just helps. Sometimes my brain thinks faster than my hands, so I think I did something but I really didnt. My verbalization helps, like a checklist.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_I literally talk to my pony, like I tell him everything. I'm not weird (well I am but I don't think he can reply to me). He is the only one I tell anything and everything to. I'll go out alone on a trail with him, and I just talk about my day, my problems, and what's going on. He listens, keeps one ear one me. Now, would I say all that at a show? No. But I would tell him he's good, or to slow down. But I doon't think it's weird, lol._


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

There's nothing strange about that. A lot of people talk to their horses. I do it all the time! I'm yelling all through my barrel patterns and before that I'm talking to em' telling them that they'll do just fine and not to run too hard if they don't want to...And during the reining I talk the entire time. I count strides and tell them how good they do, and how even if we don't win they're the most amazing horse in the world for trying. God I'm such a sap.

But you should hear me scream when I'm chasing cows. There is nothing more intense Lolz ^^


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha  I talk to mine all the time. I give them pep talks sometimes. Normally it has to do with being on the trails. "Really, a tree? You have no issue with tractors but a friggin tree?"..."The one car sitting stillwith no on in it? REally that is the one you spook at? Not the one driving past or the one slamming the door??"..."If you do that again your new name will be ALPO, ELMER, Ect." (jk of course.)

I think it's more for me most of the time, but if I'm calmer the horses are calmer. We also yell "Hey" when we go around barrels or turn in the roundpen. All out horses know the word "easy" as well. From the time we begin training them to anything "easy" becomes a command to relax and stop whatever acting up they are doing. It's hilarious that it actually works if you say it like a command instead of asking them to calm down...lol.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> I always run through showmanship patterns with my horse. I dont think they understand aa bit of it, but they are good study partners. In the show ring I also talk to them because I get really nervous, and it just helps. Sometimes my brain thinks faster than my hands, so I think I did something but I really didnt. My verbalization helps, like a checklist.


I tried running through an eq pattern with my horse once. He's the kind that anticipates what's coming next, and he got it right... it was just backwards LOL, so no more pre-pattern work for him.

I talk to my horses. All the time.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

My show jumper / barrel racer actually responds really well when I talk to her. It's actually a bit freaky how much better she does haha. It's like english is her second language.
When running barrels if one turn isn't that great I tell her I know she can do better and not to try cut the corner and almost knock the barrel and the next turn is heaps better. I tell her I know she can go faster home and she kicks it up a bit.
Jumping I tell her we need a fast, clear round to place or a steady clear round and she puts in more effort over fences so she doesn't pull a rail.
Some horses can do better with verbal aid and others it doesn't make a difference. I guess it comes from the tone of your voice. It can help calm them down or hype them up.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Romeo stays calmer when I talk to him, so the whole time I am in the arena with him when we are running the patterns for games I talk to him and he normally does a lot better. I am not sure why, but he likes it when I talk to him!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I forgot to post when I am talking to romeo, I am normally just saying his name like " Romeo, come on, lets go, get up" or I just go "Romeo, Romeo, Romeo, Romeo." It really seems to calm him and me down.
And before a run I tell him what it is like "Barrels, Key, Dash... etc"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I talk to my horses all the time too, I'm glad I'm not the only one. Usually when I am doing something that I have never done before or something that I am nervous about, I will talk to my horse the same way that guy was talking to his "Okay, we can do this. That cow can't beat us." Etc. It is my way of taking my focus off my own fear and focusing on my horse.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I actually have conversations with mine....if ive had a bad day i go pet them and tell them about it or brush them an tell them. I also do it if im upset and crying or if im annoyed with someone or ****ed off.

I just would rather talk to them and not have someone else talk back and tell me im wrong an stuff. My horses just seem to understand better. Even Bause. She will stand still and nuzzle me if im sad or upset where as she is much more inclided to act a fool if im feeling good.

I mostly talk to romeo though. I like to share ideas with him and make plans for the future with him. lol im a loon...


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I say good girl or it's alright.
your a pretty girl aren't you I normaly only talk to my mares because there flighty and it helps calm them down.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

lol i have been that person usually dont talk to him during the clas unless its to tell him to quit being a butt - at 28 years old he likes to go in to western pleasure class like a young 2 year old or when he pens his ears at a girl who kept cutting in front of us at the last show( it was very annoying) i kept telling him he wasnt handsome with his ears laid back, hed pen them up and we placed 2 ribbions above her thats the only really pep talking the old man gets during a show but i have seen several people be the same way as the guy you speak of i think in general its more a pep talk to themselves jmo though


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

haha, i'm also one of those who talks to their horse all the time. Rocky is very voice sensitive so he loves to just hear me talk to him in a calm tone of voice. It helps me relax and helps him relax too just to have a steady stream of quiet talk. This works especially well right after he's spooked. I suppose that may make some people look at me weird. but he's my best friend. and even though he can't understand what i'm saying, i know he's listening =)


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah I talk to my horses and other animals. In front of other people too. lol


----------



## COQtrhorseman (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like I am in the horse talk group as well. Maybe you could park your trialer in another spot if its getting to you, and then you just have to hear it in the show? Keep in mind, you may not be talking to your horse, but your ribbons sure say alot.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

My family (mother, aunts, uncles, grandmother) talk to my horse in spanish because he came from the same country they came from. He seems to enjoy the sound of their voices. I unfortunately do not speak much spanish so he doesn't seem to care much for when I talk to him  lol


----------

